# AZT - Azure Health Technology



## puntersteve (19 January 2011)

just looked at this stock, seems to be growing fast, what do the old veterans think, I think medium to long term


----------



## System (13 September 2013)

On September 13th, 2013, Moko.Mobi Limited changed its name to Moko Social Media Limited.


----------



## Country Lad (15 November 2013)

Another one of my setups breaking today.  Chart is close yesterday.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pavilion103 (15 November 2013)

I got out of this one on the pullback. Would have been great to still be in it.


----------



## Intrinsic Value (18 November 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> I got out of this one on the pullback. Would have been great to still be in it.




Bought in the other day at 21c. Have been watching it go up from 8c finally decided to have a small dabble.


----------



## piggybank (20 November 2013)

Thanks Country Lad for making me learn a bit more about MS. Unfortunately though I don't think I have enough time left on the planet to ever get near mastering it all!!


----------



## Guardian2014 (10 May 2014)

0.15
OUCH!


----------



## Porper (10 May 2014)

Guardian2014 said:


> 0.15
> OUCH!




For those looking for an entry a reversal point has been hit. Down through $0.145 though opens up $0.105. Volume drying up...sellers about done their dash?


----------



## pixel (27 April 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01734288
Thinking back at the Zuckerberg movie, facebook started similarly: a tool to allow students to communicate on-campus and off. Maybe Moko is somewhat different, but I won't bet a lot on it going very far.

As a trading stock it's a different matter. Swingers were all over it, with profit taking the order of today.


----------



## System (12 February 2019)

On February 12th, 2019, Moko Social Media Limited (MKB) changed its name and ASX code to Azure Health Technololgy Limited (AZT).


----------

